
Apple almost bought MagicLeap - mandeepj
https://www.roadtovr.com/report-apple-nearly-acquired-leap-motion-but-the-deal-fell-through/
======
NonEUCitizen
The article is about Apple almost buying Leap Motion -- _not_ Magic Leap.

